# Windmill doily - my design



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

I was looking for a smallish doily I could do twice over last week and couldn't find what I wanted. Then I remembered I designed a doily back in 2000, so I pulled it out and made it. It works perfectly for where I wanted to use them (on my coffee table). Here is a pic and a copy of the pattern in pdf if anyone wants it.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful! My grandparents are of Dutch descent and would love that!


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you! So, are you going to make it!!


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

It might be a bit before I get to it, but I'd like to give it a go. 
Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So beautiful and very generous of you.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

It's lovely! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That's lovely!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank You.. I love to crochet doilies. I have made hundreds over the years and gave most of them away. My favorite has always been the pineapple design. I can't wait to make this one. Thanks again!!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely pattern thank you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! That's beautiful


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I am not very proficient in crocheting, however, a couple in our weekly group are and they will love this!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful pattern. thank you


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for allowing us to download the directions.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

windyt said:


> I was looking for a smallish doily I could do twice over last week and couldn't find what I wanted. Then I remembered I designed a doily back in 2000, so I pulled it out and made it. It works perfectly for where I wanted to use them (on my coffee table). Here is a pic and a copy of the pattern in pdf if anyone wants it.


I am so glad you all like my design. You are all very welcome.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pineapple is my favorite also.


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you. I was looking for a doily pattern to make for our church to use when they have their advisory board meetings, and I think this will be perfect. I'm going to make it this weekend.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful and thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern. I love the pineapples between the windmill blades.. Pineapple is my favorite crochet design.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder---do you think the nursing home residents would like a doily for their bedside table?


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Your doily is so pretty. Thank you for sharing your pattern. It is very generous of you!


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern, I LOVE Pineapple doilies! Right now I'm learning to knit socks but I will be making your doily in the future! Thank you again!!



windyt said:


> I was looking for a smallish doily I could do twice over last week and couldn't find what I wanted. Then I remembered I designed a doily back in 2000, so I pulled it out and made it. It works perfectly for where I wanted to use them (on my coffee table). Here is a pic and a copy of the pattern in pdf if anyone wants it.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Very, very nice pattern.

You are talented.......and generous. !!!

Thank you.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful Doily...thanks for sharing..


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That is just gorgeous! I love the symmetry of it. Thank you so much for the pattern.


windyt said:


> I was looking for a smallish doily I could do twice over last week and couldn't find what I wanted. Then I remembered I designed a doily back in 2000, so I pulled it out and made it. It works perfectly for where I wanted to use them (on my coffee table). Here is a pic and a copy of the pattern in pdf if anyone wants it.


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

Adorable. i can see a border of pretty med blue too! Good job!


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

tyvm for sharing. Lovely


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Terry, I have printed out your pattern and am anxious to make the doily.
I have a question. I read the pattern and you have, on Rnd 2 thru 8, used a + and I don't know what it is for. I don't think I have ever seen this in a pattern before. It has been quite a few years since I have crocheted using thread (doilies, etc.) so maybe it is something new since the last time I made something using crochet thread.
Thank you for posting the pattern for us, and I look forward to your explanation of the + . Jerry


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> Terry, I have printed out your pattern and am anxious to make the doily.
> I have a question. I read the pattern and you have, on Rnd 2 thru 8, used a + and I don't know what it is for. I don't think I have ever seen this in a pattern before. It has been quite a few years since I have crocheted using thread (doilies, etc.) so maybe it is something new since the last time I made something using crochet thread.
> Thank you for posting the pattern for us, and I look forward to your explanation of the + . Jerry


I was just noticing the same thing - I'll be watching for the explanation too.

Thank you, Terry, for the pattern. I am anxious to make one!


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> Terry, I have printed out your pattern and am anxious to make the doily.
> I have a question. I read the pattern and you have, on Rnd 2 thru 8, used a + and I don't know what it is for. I don't think I have ever seen this in a pattern before. It has been quite a few years since I have crocheted using thread (doilies, etc.) so maybe it is something new since the last time I made something using crochet thread.
> Thank you for posting the pattern for us, and I look forward to your explanation of the + . Jerry


I was just noticing the same thing - I'll be watching for the explanation too.

Thank you, Terry, for the pattern. I am anxious to make one!


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

Windy, i would love to use this pattern to crochet ring bearer pillows. Have i your permission to do this and then to sell them with an acknowledgement to you?


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Like the unique shape of this one.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

CathyS, have you or anyone else heard from windyt (Terry) in reply to our questions about her doily pattern? I have checked every day but have never found her online.
Or, has anyone made the doily and can tell us about the mysterious + used.
I'll keep watching. Maybe there is a good reason she has not been online.


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> CathyS, have you or anyone else heard from windyt (Terry) in reply to our questions about her doily pattern? I have checked every day but have never found her online.
> Or, has anyone made the doily and can tell us about the mysterious + used.
> I'll keep watching. Maybe there is a good reason she has not been online.


jaygee28 - Now that you mention it - I have not heard/seen a reply about the + either. Maybe try a PM? I will later - I'm on my way out the door right now.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you, Cathy. Appreciate it. I also kind of hoped someone might have tried the pattern by now. Oh well there is no real rush anyway so I will just see what happens. Jerry


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

jaygee28 said:


> Terry, I have printed out your pattern and am anxious to make the doily.
> I have a question. I read the pattern and you have, on Rnd 2 thru 8, used a + and I don't know what it is for. I don't think I have ever seen this in a pattern before. It has been quite a few years since I have crocheted using thread (doilies, etc.) so maybe it is something new since the last time I made something using crochet thread.
> Thank you for posting the pattern for us, and I look forward to your explanation of the + . Jerry


I am sorry I have not answered any of your questions before this. I have been away; my aunt lost her husband a few months ago and she has been getting her house here in PA up and running, and combing 2 houses into one when she sold her other home. Dh and I have been trying to do what we can for her but it is long and tedious and we are still not done. Now, back to your question.
The + sign treat like a bracket. When I wrote this pattern I wasn't real sure of what I was doing and should have changed it since, but I never got around to it. I always understood it since it was me that wrote it, never thinking someone else would try it. Hope this cleared things up.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

karno49 said:


> Windy, i would love to use this pattern to crochet ring bearer pillows. Have i your permission to do this and then to sell them with an acknowledgement to you?


Most definitely! Make as many as you want and share or sell them to anyone hearts content! Just please don't 'sell' the pattern. I put it out there for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you Windy. Nice to hear from you again. I will add an acknowledgement to any i sell and promise not to sell the pattern. &#128512;


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

Windy, thank you for the reply. The answer hit me last night. The word brackets had not come to me. I had not absorbed the directions before, therefore I had not caught the part that said " + to + . 
I will just use my age as an excuse. LOL. After slowly rereading the entire directions for row 2, I came to the part + to + I saw the light and it made perfect sense. Same for the next rows. I hadn't read all the way before.
I am sorry for your situation and hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

jaygee28 said:


> Windy, thank you for the reply. The answer hit me last night. The word brackets had not come to me. I had not absorbed the directions before, therefore I had not caught the part that said " + to + .
> I will just use my age as an excuse. LOL. After slowly rereading the entire directions for row 2, I came to the part + to + I saw the light and it made perfect sense. Same for the next rows. I hadn't read all the way before.
> I am sorry for your situation and hope everything goes smoothly for you.


I hope to see pictures of this doily if anyone decides to make it! I would be so tickled.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your great design - so glad you remember it :thumbup:


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Lovely work. Thank you for the pattern. Another WIP waiting to be done!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing beautiful doily.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Your doily is very nice. Thank you for sharing with all of us.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful thanks for the pattern


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I was looking for a doily to make and this one is perfect. Thank you for this lovely pattern.


----------



## inc1961 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lovely! Now I need to learn to crochet


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Your design is Great - Thank you so much for sharing your pattern :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

